# Spaceview Anyone?



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Plus some paper clips. :yes:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

6 offers? I wonder how close they were to the $100k asking price?


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

I think you ought to buy the watch and start a paper clip forum..... 

Mike


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Maybe we should have a club together, as due to it being so rare, both the robot and the watch, surely if we buy it we have to be quids in in 6 months max


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Obviously not on the same planet as the robot.......


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Well worth it:

*"... **and while part of money will help my dream become reality, other money will go for charity."*


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

:jawdrop: The robot's kinda cute, but surely there's a decimal point in the wrong place here?


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Do you think the price is meant to be rubles? That would be Â£1704, which is a bit more realistic.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

"I'm not a salesman but just a creative person"

Well, that's one word for him.... :lol:


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

scottswatches said:


> 6 offers? I wonder how close they were to the $100k asking price?


Always worth an offer, I had be after a Smiths test instrument for some time, one appeared on a certain auction site with a buy it now of Â£1500, I laughed to myself. But it had a make best offer option, I thought what the hell it's worth Â£40 to me, made this best offer ...... it was accepted


----------

